# Euscorpius flavicaudus



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen this species offered at a local shop a couple of times. I'm tempted to pick up one or two but I'm struggling to find much information on their husbandry. So far I've read they can be kept communally, must be kept alone, tolerate low temperatures, and must be kept at around 30C so you can see the issues I'm having!
Can anyone with personal experience of keeping these scorpions give me some pointers so I know if I can pro use the right husbandry, or alternatively suggest where I can find reliable husbandry information?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I have seen this species offered at a local shop a couple of times. I'm tempted to pick up one or two but I'm struggling to find much information on their husbandry. So far I've read they can be kept communally, must be kept alone, tolerate low temperatures, and must be kept at around 30C so you can see the issues I'm having!
> Can anyone with personal experience of keeping these scorpions give me some pointers so I know if I can pro use the right husbandry, or alternatively suggest where I can find reliable husbandry information?


I've never kept them, but they can certainly tolerate low temps, as there are at least 3 introduced wild colonies of them established in the UK- Southampton dock, Sheppey in Sheerness (introduced by accident by ships) & Ongar railway station (introduced on purpose by anti-Beeching protesters in the early 60s to stop the staion being demolished on the grounds that a rare creature was found there).


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> I've never kept them, but they can certainly tolerate low temps, as there are at least 3 introduced wild colonies of them established in the UK- Southampton dock, Sheppey in Sheerness (introduced by accident by ships) & Ongar railway station (introduced on purpose by anti-Beeching protesters in the early 60s to stop the staion being demolished on the grounds that a rare creature was found there).


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> That's what I was thinking.


TSS will know how to keep them as they sometimes sell them.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> TSS will know how to keep them as they sometimes sell them.


Thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Decided against these, by all accounts they have a VERY high mortality rate as juveniles. I've seen reports of them drowning in condensation.
I have, however, ordered a baby Scolopendra mutilans and a P. sazimai sling.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Decided against these, by all accounts they have a VERY high mortality rate as juveniles. I've seen reports of them drowning in condensation.
> I have, however, ordered a baby Scolopendra mutilans and a P. sazimai sling.


Scolopendra are great, we'll as mad as a box of frogs. Most aggressive animal I have and I have a good few.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Scolopendra are great, we'll as mad as a box of frogs. Most aggressive animal I have and I have a good few.


I've been looking into them for ages but only ever found WC adults available. When I found somewhere with babies for sale I couldn't resist!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I've always wanted some of the E.flavicaudus

They look like awesome little scorps. 

Have you seen any older ones at all Ian?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dee_Williams said:


> I've always wanted some of the E.flavicaudus
> 
> They look like awesome little scorps.
> 
> Have you seen any older ones at all Ian?


The same shop had a subadult about a year ago. Bugzuk have various Euscorpius species listed but not currently available. Virginiacheeseman.co.uk also has E. carpathicus on her pricelist.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My new critters are due at some point tomorrow. Had to get them delivered to work due to a very annoying court warning in which I can be told to attend with about 12 hours notice.
I have never kept inverts, apart from an Asian forest scorp i have inherited.
I've lost count of the hours of YouTube clips I've watched, of articles I've read so I'm confident I know what I'm doing.
I will be asking regular questions as I progress with my new pets!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> My new critters are due at some point tomorrow. Had to get them delivered to work due to a very annoying court warning in which I can be told to attend with about 12 hours notice.
> I have never kept inverts, apart from an Asian forest scorp i have inherited.
> I've lost count of the hours of YouTube clips I've watched, of articles I've read so I'm confident I know what I'm doing.
> I will be asking regular questions as I progress with my new pets!


You're in for a right treat. Although a nerve wrecking 1. I've kept tarantulas for over 20 years and my arse still goes when a tarantula flips preparing to moult.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> You're in for a right treat. Although a nerve wrecking 1. I've kept tarantulas for over 20 years and my arse still goes when a tarantula flips preparing to moult.


They arrived safely. The centipede is like lightening! The sazimai was very slow, looks possibly like it's going to moult. Also a.little bigger than I expected which is good.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ian14 said:


> They arrived safely. The centipede is like lightening


Yep, and the bigger they get, the faster they seem to get:2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Yep, and the bigger they get, the faster they seem to get:2thumb:


Looking forward to seeing him/her grow.
One thing I didn't discover, despite loads of reading, until today is that mutilans is not aggressive towards other centipedes and can be kept communally. I'd have ordered a couple more had I known! That said this is my first experience with pedes so while a few kept together would be awesome, and give a good chance of breeding them, I need to learn to walk first before running.
I'm slightly concerned that the spider is in too big a container so I'm going to leave it a few days, offer food, and if it doesn't eat I may have to move it to a.smaller pot.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Looking forward to seeing him/her grow.
> One thing I didn't discover, despite loads of reading, until today is that mutilans is not aggressive towards other centipedes and can be kept communally. I'd have ordered a couple more had I known! That said this is my first experience with pedes so while a few kept together would be awesome, and give a good chance of breeding them, I need to learn to walk first before running.
> I'm slightly concerned that the spider is in too big a container so I'm going to leave it a few days, offer food, and if it doesn't eat I may have to move it to a.smaller pot.


It can take tarantulas a few days to settle in. They will take prekilled though so there's nothing wrong with crushing a cricket's head and leaving it near the hide/burrow.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> It can take tarantulas a few days to settle in. They will take prekilled though so there's nothing wrong with crushing a cricket's head and leaving it near the hide/burrow.


I've followed the guides, putting a piece of bark with a small hole under it, but so far he/she hasn't gone near the hide, sat on top of the bark instead. Is that normal?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> I've followed the guides, putting a piece of bark with a small hole under it, but so far he/she hasn't gone near the hide, sat on top of the bark instead. Is that normal?


Yep. Perfectly normal. Just leave them alone for a few days. Obviously you can check in but don't take the lid off. Once the little 1 has settled they'll sort themselves out.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Yep. Perfectly normal. Just leave them alone for a few days. Obviously you can check in but don't take the lid off. Once the little 1 has settled they'll sort themselves out.


Oh good. I was worrying I'd done something wrong! Pot size, should they be in something tiny? Or are they ok in a slightly bigger space to grow into? It's in a 32oz round pot that I got from The Spider Shop, with a deep damp base of coco fibre firmly pushed in, topped with a dried layer of the same. I'm just a bit concerned it might be too big an enclosure.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Oh good. I was worrying I'd done something wrong! Pot size, should they be in something tiny? Or are they ok in a slightly bigger space to grow into? It's in a 32oz round pot that I got from The Spider Shop, with a deep damp base of coco fibre firmly pushed in, topped with a dried layer of the same. I'm just a bit concerned it might be too big an enclosure.


With only having the 1 to look after the size isn't that much of a factor so long it's not crazy. You want a sling to feel snug and content.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> With only having the 1 to look after the size isn't that much of a factor so long it's not crazy. You want a sling to feel snug and content.


In which case then I think I need to pop it into a smaller pot. I'll give it a few days then offer food, if it's not taken I have a much smaller pot to use. I've put in two small pieces of cork bark plus a piece of plastic leaf so there is plenty of cover. I'm just concerned that it may find finding prey difficult.
Many thanks for your advice, it really is appreciated. I'm sure I will have many more questions to ask as I progress!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> In which case then I think I need to pop it into a smaller pot. I'll give it a few days then offer food, if it's not taken I have a much smaller pot to use. I've put in two small pieces of cork bark plus a piece of plastic leaf so there is plenty of cover. I'm just concerned that it may find finding prey difficult.
> Many thanks for your advice, it really is appreciated. I'm sure I will have many more questions to ask as I progress!


No problems giving advice if I'm able.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The pede is definitely eating, I put three microcrickets in, and they have all gone.
I've put the sling in a smaller container as the one I was using was huge. I'll leave it a few more days then offer food.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> The pede is definitely eating, I put three microcrickets in, and they have all gone.
> I've put the sling in a smaller container as the one I was using was huge. I'll leave it a few more days then offer food.


Micro crickets? How big is the pede Ian?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Micro crickets? How big is the pede Ian?


About 5cm. Although the box says microcrickets they are slightly bigger than the micros I've seen previously.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> About 5cm. Although the box says microcrickets they are slightly bigger than the micros I've seen previously.


A 5cm pede will be fine with medium/large banded crickets. Micro crickets will only be a few mouthfuls.

This was my Scolopendra hardwickei when I first received her. 5-6cm. Just watch the first 30 seconds. 

https://youtu.be/6IjCClPFREc


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> About 5cm. Although the box says microcrickets they are slightly bigger than the micros I've seen previously.


Also Ian if you crush a big crickets head and leave the body at a side your pede will eat their fill off it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> A 5cm pede will be fine with medium/large banded crickets. Micro crickets will only be a few mouthfuls.
> 
> This was my Scolopendra hardwickei when I first received her. 5-6cm. Just watch the first 30 seconds.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6IjCClPFREc


That's great thanks. I did think it would take larger!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> That's great thanks. I did think it would take larger!


Aye they'll little lethal inverts. Like I typed you can squash a large crickets head and just leave it out. Or if your pede is out you could kill a cricket and tong feed. I sometimes prekill crickets or morio worms for my 2 pedes if they're away and I don't want to disturb them.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My first sling moult!
Looking forward now to seeing the eight legged beast feed!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

First feed! Dropped a cricket in and the sling grabbed it instantly. Really pleased as I have never kept spiders before so was a little anxious taking on a sling and of a species that doesn't seem to be commonly seen. But so far, it's moulted and fed so I'm guessing I'm doing ok so far.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my eye on a few slings! My 10 year old son is also liking a few! P metallicus is his favourite followed by obt. He has good taste!!
I can see me getting a few more ts in the new year.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have some new ones coming on Tuesday.
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Hatihati
And a mystery box.
I did try to order an obt sling but they were out of stock so I'll look for one later.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Have some new ones coming on Tuesday.
> Ceratogyrus marshalli
> Hatihati
> And a mystery box.
> I did try to order an obt sling but they were out of stock so I'll look for one later.


Slight delay, now arriving hopefully Friday as they are clearing the Christmas and new year backlog.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They arrived yesterday.
In the box I had:
Orphnaecus sp "******" (juvenile)
Red skeleton sling
T violaceous sling
T elenae sling
Obt sling
Plus the hati hati sling and C marshalli slings I ordered.
Two of them are not yet on TSS pricelist so not sure on the total value of them.if bought separately but overall very happy. All are active, and some have started webbing.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

All my new additions fed! Some, for example the OBT and marshalli, pounced like rabid dogs. A few of the others were slower but when I checked them 10 minutes later all were happily tucking in.
Assuming these all get past the risky sling stage it looks like I have a nice collection of spiders, most being quite colourful when they grow.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

How's the pede?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> How's the pede?


Growing well. At the moment it's still in a fairly small opaque tub, I'm looking forward to when it's big enough to be set up in a nice planted tank. I appreciate they are not out on show much but a nicely planted naturally lit tank will look nice in any case, the odd appearance of the pede will add to its charm!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Orphnaecus sp ******


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Really pleased with how these are doing.
The red skeleton has made itself a bizarre hide using substrate and silk, almost like a trapdoor.
The hati hati is yet to moult but the others have all mounted. From what I read, the T elenae is very delicate as a sling but its doing well and seems to have doubled in size after molting!
I'm rehousing most of them soon, so hopefully I might be able to get some photos of them to share.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Went to my local shop to pick up some substrate and mice for my Natrix, and came back with a _Heteroscodra maculata_ sling.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Really pleased with how these are doing.
> The red skeleton has made itself a bizarre hide using substrate and silk, almost like a trapdoor.
> The hati hati is yet to moult but the others have all mounted. From what I read, the T elenae is very delicate as a sling but its doing well and seems to have doubled in size after molting!
> I'm rehousing most of them soon, so hopefully I might be able to get some photos of them to share.


Successfully rehoused the O sp ******.
No issues at all yet the "experts" say that old world species are not suitable for beginners as they are fast and aggressive! The ****** was easy. All it needs is to be calm, deliberate and gentle. 
I am well aware that old worlds have more potent venom, so by being prepared, planning for what needs to be done, researching how to safely transfer, and it's really not as difficult as some try to make it seem. 
I'm rehousing my slings tomorrow, a mix of new and old world species. New pots prepared, catch cup and paint brush lined up.
I am really enjoying keeping spiders!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Found my next species, Ephebopus cyanognathus.

What a beautiful animal.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally managed to feed a t from tongs!
My O sp ****** had mounted, while trying to remove the moult it attacked the tongs, so I offered a cockroach which was grabbed like lightning and vanished inside its web.
Awesome!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Finally managed to feed a t from tongs!
> My O sp ****** had mounted, while trying to remove the moult it attacked the tongs, so I offered a cockroach which was grabbed like lightning and vanished inside its web.
> Awesome!


Just be aware Ian tarantulas have ran right up tongs instead of taking the prey. I also use plastic tongs if I'm tong feeding too just in case they break a fang on metal ones.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Just be aware Ian tarantulas have ran right up tongs instead of taking the prey. I also use plastic tongs if I'm tong feeding too just in case they break a fang on metal ones.


Im sure there is a video of a scolopendra doing that :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

lycanlord20 said:


> Im sure there is a video of a scolopendra doing that :lol2:


Oh yes.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Just be aware Ian tarantulas have ran right up tongs instead of taking the prey. I also use plastic tongs if I'm tong feeding too just in case they break a fang on metal ones.


Good point.
I picked up some crickets today and saw that Exoterra are selling bamboo feeding tongs. The shop only had one size ie huge, but what a great idea.
I'm well aware of their liking to run up tongs. I have a large plastic box for feeding, so I put the enclosure inside that, then feed. The last thing I want is a defensive spider on the loose.
I am really enjoying my spiders, and spend plenty of time learning about them, both natural history and husbandry.
I have to say, I am really surprised at the growth rate of my T elenae. I'm wondering if it is in fact T gigas.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

My plastic tongs are just cheap kitchen ones off Amazon. They cost under £3 I think.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use metal ones because I have accrued loads of varying ones over the years, I have rubber tips on them though.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

lycanlord20 said:


> I use metal ones because I have accrued loads of varying ones over the years, I have rubber tips on them though.


Tarantulas are ridiculously accurate but being they hit hard I think it's best. Runner tips will protect.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> Im sure there is a video of a scolopendra doing that :lol2:





Basin79 said:


> Oh yes.


Some books warn of this when dealing with centipedes.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My little collection are doing really well. The pede is now about 3 inches.
Some of the slings are fast approaching needing to be rehoused, especially the T elenae. And that was the one I was most worried about as I had read how.delicate they are as slings!
I may be able to get some photos of them at last once rehoused!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've now placed an order with spidersworld.eu, delivery via courier. 
Works out cheaper than an order from TSS or any other UK dealer delivered by Royal Mail!
B hamorii, L parahybana, N cromatus, P irminia, A geniculata and T albopilosum.
All species I have wanted to keep but kept finding one or more unavailable at the same time in the UK.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I've now placed an order with spidersworld.eu, delivery via courier.
> Works out cheaper than an order from TSS or any other UK dealer delivered by Royal Mail!
> B hamorii, L parahybana, N cromatus, P irminia, A geniculata and T albopilosum.
> All species I have wanted to keep but kept finding one or more unavailable at the same time in the UK.


Just looked at their site, great selection of sexed females! What do they charge for shipping to the UK?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> Just looked at their site, great selection of sexed females! What do they charge for shipping to the UK?


Once Poland allows flights again, its £11.
Currently they offer a courier to parts of the UK for £22 or DPD for £25.
When you factor in how low their animals are, even those delivery fees make it reasonable.
I was going to get a £30 mystery box from TSS, as they also had Malaysian cherry red pedelings, but they are now out of stock. So the mystery box plus delivery would be £39.
A £30 box would be a juvenile plus 3 or 4 slings with no guarantee of what would be in there.
And delays to post!
I've got 6 slings of species I wanted, and delivery, for the same price.
The one drawback will be that once the transition period is over you can't order Brachypelma spp from them.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Once Poland allows flights again, its £11.
> Currently they offer a courier to parts of the UK for £22 or DPD for £25.
> When you factor in how low their animals are, even those delivery fees make it reasonable.
> I was going to get a £30 mystery box from TSS, as they also had Malaysian cherry red pedelings, but they are now out of stock. So the mystery box plus delivery would be £39.
> ...


Why is that then? It's a brachy albiceps I was interested in.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> Why is that then? It's a brachy albiceps I was interested in.


Most if not all Brachypelma species are CITES Annex B/Appendix II species so import and export permits are needed first.
No issue now, but after the transition period the UK can no longer allow trade into the country without those permits.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Most if not all Brachypelma species are CITES Annex B/Appendix II species so import and export permits are needed first.
> No issue now, but after the transition period the UK can no longer allow trade into the country without those permits.


What transition period do you mean?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> What transition period do you mean?


Er, the UK leaving the EU????


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> I've now placed an order with spidersworld.eu, delivery via courier.
> Works out cheaper than an order from TSS or any other UK dealer delivered by Royal Mail!
> B hamorii, L parahybana, N cromatus, P irminia, A geniculata and T albopilosum.
> All species I have wanted to keep but kept finding one or more unavailable at the same time in the UK.


Had that myself. Their van delivery service is brilliant. I'm sure my order arrived Sunday evening from Thursday packing. Both tarantulas arrived healthy.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Had that myself. Their van delivery service is brilliant. I'm sure my order arrived Sunday evening from Thursday packing. Both tarantulas arrived healthy.


Can't wait for mine. Either Saturday or Sunday


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Most if not all Brachypelma species are CITES Annex B/Appendix II species so import and export permits are needed first.
> No issue now, but after the transition period the UK can no longer allow trade into the country without those permits.


I have just checked and all Brachypelma and Poecilotheria species are Annex B/Appendix II so if you plan on ordering these from the EU, do it before the end of the year.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Can't wait for mine. Either Saturday or Sunday


Just had a text, delivery due at 1am:gasp:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Just had a text, delivery due at 1am:gasp:


What a weird time to deliver.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> What a weird time to deliver.


I know!
I believe that they pack the orders then set off late Thursday/early Friday from Poland, and share the route with local reptile dealers.
So from Poland to the UK, stopping off at addresses as they go, that's about right.
Has to be better than via air freight in a cargo hold at very low temperatures


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just arrived.
No heat pack but then its warm at the moment. Too late to start rehousing, so I've popped them in my nursery till the morning.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> I know!
> I believe that they pack the orders then set off late Thursday/early Friday from Poland, and share the route with local reptile dealers.
> So from Poland to the UK, stopping off at addresses as they go, that's about right.
> Has to be better than via air freight in a cargo hold at very low temperatures


It's far and away the best thing. Much quicker than by post plus they're in a van and packed in order. They aren't being tossed around from pillar to post.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, 5 were ok, albeit three very very small. The P irminia, which was a really good size, was dead. I have emailed the company but not expecting anything as I just found buried away in their website the fact that live arrival is not guaranteed.
The packaging wasnt as good as what I've had from TSS, they were in sling tubes in paper, wrapped in thin tissue paper in a tiny poly box, which in turn was inside a small cardboard box. The only insulation was a single screwed up piece of newspaper.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Well, 5 were ok, albeit three very very small. *The P irminia, which was a really good size, was dead.* I have emailed the company but not expecting anything as I just found buried away in their website the fact that live arrival is not guaranteed.
> The packaging wasnt as good as what I've had from TSS, they were in sling tubes in paper, wrapped in thin tissue paper in a tiny poly box, which in turn was inside a small cardboard box. The only insulation was a single screwed up piece of newspaper.


That's surprising, as they're as tough as old boots as a rule.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Well, 5 were ok, albeit three very very small. The P irminia, which was a really good size, was dead. I have emailed the company but not expecting anything as I just found buried away in their website the fact that live arrival is not guaranteed.
> The packaging wasnt as good as what I've had from TSS, they were in sling tubes in paper, wrapped in thin tissue paper in a tiny poly box, which in turn was inside a small cardboard box. The only insulation was a single screwed up piece of newspaper.


That's a huge shame. I'm not 100% but check as to the courier guarantee. I'm sure that was live arrival guarantee but could be wrong. Not that it brings back that beautiful tarantula. I've had a DOA and I know it's upsetting. What if's etcetera.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> That's a huge shame. I'm not 100% but check as to the courier guarantee. I'm sure that was live arrival guarantee but could be wrong. Not that it brings back that beautiful tarantula. I've had a DOA and I know it's upsetting. What if's etcetera.


Refund or replacement on next order offered, so happy with that. Hopefully the next one is alive!!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally managed to get a quick pic of the mutilans feeding


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My chromatus sling literally launched itself at its cricket, after putting on a very impressive threat display.
I've dropped dead 1st instant crickets in with the other new slings, but most look as if they are in premoult. So while I'm gutted the P irminia was a DOA, the rest all seem to be in great shape.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Finally managed to get a quick pic of the mutilans feeding


I am really pleased with how he/she has grown. It was smaller than the centipede you find under a stone in your garden when it arrived.
It's quickly becoming a real beast.
So glad I got this one, and gutted I missed the baby Malaysian cherry red pedes that TSS had!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Refund or replacement on next order offered, so happy with that. Hopefully the next one is alive!!


Just found the A geniculata sling that came from spidesworld.eu dead.
I've had a number of slings from TSS and all have done brilliantly. In fact the one I got from them that did worry me, T elenae, which apparently are extremely fragile as slings, has grown more than the other species I got at the same time. In fact it's just done 6 laps of the bath tub while being rehoused!
I know this can happen but 2 out of 6 in a week??
I have to say though that their slings are minute. They are listed as 1cm but are about half the size of the ones I got from TSS also listed as 1cm.
I dont think I will be shopping with them again.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Just found the A geniculata sling that came from spidesworld.eu dead.
> I've had a number of slings from TSS and all have done brilliantly. In fact the one I got from them that did worry me, T elenae, which apparently are extremely fragile as slings, has grown more than the other species I got at the same time. In fact it's just done 6 laps of the bath tub while being rehoused!
> I know this can happen but 2 out of 6 in a week??
> I have to say though that their slings are minute. They are listed as 1cm but are about half the size of the ones I got from TSS also listed as 1cm.
> I dont think I will be shopping with them again.


Unfortunately with slings (and any livestock) there's a chance of death. Whilst it's really shite not every sling will live. Some just aren't destined to do so. I've had a tiny Heteropoda lunula sling. Got the rascal through the fruit fly stage and on to crickets. Woke up 1 morning and dead.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Unfortunately with slings (and any livestock) there's a chance of death. Whilst it's really shite not every sling will live. Some just aren't destined to do so. I've had a tiny Heteropoda lunula sling. Got the rascal through the fruit fly stage and on to crickets. Woke up 1 morning and dead.


I know.
Just seems a bit of that 33% of an order are dead. I do think that the slings were miniscule compared to others i have bought, I'm guessing they use a different measurement.
If I had bought from them before and had no issues i wouldn't have thought much of it. First impressions and so on.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> I know.
> Just seems a bit of that 33% of an order are dead. I do think that the slings were miniscule compared to others i have bought, I'm guessing they use a different measurement.
> If I had bought from them before and had no issues i wouldn't have thought much of it. First impressions and so on.


Aye it is a gut punch but can happen. I've had 3 pets off them in 2 orders and no problems. But to be honest I'd much sooner buy off BugzUK, So Many Legs or TSS because they're here in the UK.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Orphnaecus sp ****** is being a right pain. He/she has been feeding, growing and molting like a weed. But now it's just refusing to feed.
It's gone from always in a burrow to out all the time, yet nothing has changed in terms of housing and husbandry.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> My Orphnaecus sp ****** is being a right pain. He/she has been feeding, growing and molting like a weed. But now it's just refusing to feed.
> It's gone from always in a burrow to out all the time, yet nothing has changed in terms of housing and husbandry.


As tarantulas grow they slow down between moults and don't need as much food as often.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> As tarantulas grow they slow down between moults and don't need as much food as often.


Still not feeding but the abdomen is still plump. He/she is still out most of the time and has developed a very nice pattern on the thorax.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Still not feeding but the abdomen is still plump. He/she is still out most of the time and has developed a very nice pattern on the thorax.


Just keep the water dish full and you're laughing.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Just keep the water dish full and you're laughing.


Yeah, its checked and topped up regularly. Food offered weekly but if its not taken it gets removed again and left for another week.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Yeah, its checked and topped up regularly. Food offered weekly but if its not taken it gets removed again and left for another week.


You could leave a prekilled cricket/mealworm and see if it's taken.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> You could leave a prekilled cricket/mealworm and see if it's taken.


Good idea. 
I've done this with slings but not an older spider.
I'm getting some new crickets in soon so I'll give that a try.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Good idea.
> I've done this with slings but not an older spider.
> I'm getting some new crickets in soon so I'll give that a try.


I use prekilled often. Handy for fossorials and tarantulas that you're not sure on but can't wait around for them to feed.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

On the flip side, my P sazimai is a beast. Happily takes a cockroach half its size, and bigger.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Received a package from The spider Shop today. Part was a late father's day present, the other something I got myself.
I had the Tlito Taco collection, containing:

T albopilosum (true Nic form)
T kahlenbergi
T vagans
T verdazi

Complete with 4 spiderling boxes, 4 water dishes, 4 Cork hides and substrate. I think the boxes are too big to use now, but great when they have grown a bit. Each one is labelled with species, temperature and humidity.

And I ordered a £30 mystery box, and asked if possible for colourful NW terrestrials. 

They sent:

A geniculata juvenile
C elegans sling
N chromatus sling
B hamorri sling
L klugi sling.

All very active, nice sizes, and very healthy looking.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

My juvenile A geniculata:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

S mutilans is growing well!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

A much better photo of my A geniculata.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> My Orphnaecus sp ****** is being a right pain. He/she has been feeding, growing and molting like a weed. But now it's just refusing to feed.
> It's gone from always in a burrow to out all the time, yet nothing has changed in terms of housing and husbandry.


Finally after 3 months it has fed!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Delivery day today.
The front desk officers would be less than impressed if they knew what was in the parcel being delivered to work today!


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

ian14 said:


> I have seen this species offered at a local shop a couple of times. I'm tempted to pick up one or two but I'm struggling to find much information on their husbandry. So far I've read they can be kept communally, must be kept alone, tolerate low temperatures, and must be kept at around 30C so you can see the issues I'm having!
> Can anyone with personal experience of keeping these scorpions give me some pointers so I know if I can pro use the right husbandry, or alternatively suggest where I can find reliable husbandry information?





dead easy, check the works of the late Gary Polis he did years if research on them


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> I've never kept them, but they can certainly tolerate low temps, as there are at least 3 introduced wild colonies of them established in the UK- Southampton dock,



No specimens from Southampton that i know of and never found them




> Sheppey in Sheerness (introduced by accident by ships)



introduced in marble from Italy along with Segestria 





> & Ongar railway station (introduced on purpose by anti-Beeching protesters in the early 60s to stop the staion being demolished on the grounds that a rare creature was found there).



the 2 Ongar accounts contradict each other and no one can locate any specimens that may have come from there. Its an introduced species so has no protection just like the grey tree rat :gasp:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

angelarachnid said:


> dead easy, check the works of the late Gary Polis he did years if research on them


Thanks!
Needless to say they are no longer available but at least now I have somewhere to read up on them for next time.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked up the last couple of species I have been wanting to own so for now my collection is complete, with some really nice, colourful species, some nasty ones, and some nice display animals.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

So here is my invert collection:

Scorpio maurus
Scolopendra mutilans
Scolopendra dehaani "Giant Laos"
Segestria florentina (from my garden!)
Acanthascurria geniculata
Nhandu chromatus x2
Orphnaecus sp ******
Tapinauchineus elenae
Hati hati
Heteroscodra maculata
Pterinopelma sazimai
Neoholothele incei 
Bumba cabocla
T verdezi
T kahlenbergi
T vagans
T albopilosus "true Nicaraguan" x2
T albopilosum "Omotepe island"
B hamorii
C elegans
Hapalopus sp Colombia "large" x2
Holothele longipes
Phormictopus auratus
Lasiodora klugi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ephebopus rufescens
OBT
Psamolpoeus irmina
Davus pentaloris


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to see most of my collection this evening!
The elenae is about ready to be moved into its adult enclosure.
Also found that most of my slings are too big for the crickets I have! Most feeding days they are hidden away and are given crickets with crushed heads. 
Really pleased with how well they are growing.
I did have one heart stopping moment when the S dehaani tried to leg it out of its enclosure! Thankfully i was quick enough to get the lid on just in time, along with a nice juicy cricket for its efforts.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Got to see most of my collection this evening!
> The elenae is about ready to be moved into its adult enclosure.
> Also found that most of my slings are too big for the crickets I have! Most feeding days they are hidden away and are given crickets with crushed heads.
> Really pleased with how well they are growing.
> *I did have one heart stopping moment when the S dehaani tried to leg it out of its enclosure! *Thankfully i was quick enough to get the lid on just in time, along with a nice juicy cricket for its efforts.


I love centipedes, a truly mental animal


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> I love centipedes, a truly mental animal


Its all their fault I now have an invert collection!!
They are awesome. 
There are also some truly stunning pedes out there. Mint legs being my favourite.
Not forgetting Scolopendra paradoxa.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Got to see most of my collection this evening!
> The elenae is about ready to be moved into its adult enclosure.
> Also found that most of my slings are too big for the crickets I have! Most feeding days they are hidden away and are given crickets with crushed heads.
> Really pleased with how well they are growing.
> I did have one heart stopping moment when the S dehaani tried to leg it out of its enclosure! Thankfully i was quick enough to get the lid on just in time, along with a nice juicy cricket for its efforts.


Either a tall enclosure or keep the lid or tub handy. Buggers are always looking for a way out.


----------

